# Suche Suchprogramm um Dateiinhalt durchsuchen zu lassen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Suchprogramm mit dem ich meine Dateien auf den Inhalt hin untersuchen lassen kann. Also sagen wir ich suche nach einer .eml mit in der das Wort Auto vorkommt dann ist ja die Windowssuche recht bescheuert und das möchte ich eben umgehen.
hab schon mal gegooglet aber theoretisch müßte ich dann verschiedene Tools ausprobieren und da habe ich einfach im Moment nicht die Zeit zu. Wäre also nett wenn Ihr mich vielleicht an eurer Erfahrung teilhaben lassen könntet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## D@nger (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo, geh mal in die Windows-Hilfe und gib dort findstr ein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2006)

aha. Wie muß ich das den nun genau schreiben wenn ich das Wort Auto suche.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Juni 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also sagen wir ich suche nach einer .eml mit in der das Wort Auto vorkommt dann ist ja die Windowssuche recht bescheuert und das möchte ich eben umgehen.


Wieso ist die windowseigene Suchfunktion in diesem Fall „recht bescheuert“?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2006)

weil sie hin und wieder manche Dateien einfach nicht findet, also übergeht. das hatte ich schon ein paar mal. vorallem wenn man sich verschrieben hatt. Also da gibt es glaube ich inteligentere Suchprogramme.

Gruß


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Juni 2006)

Hi


Also das sie "Auto" nicht findet wenn du "aeto" schreibst, liegt dann nicht an der Intelligenz des suchenden Programms...


mfg
Tobias


----------



## Erpel (2. Juni 2006)

Ernsthafte Antwort:
Schon mal die Google-Desktopsuche ausprobiert? Die scheinen doch genau das zu versprechen was du suchst.

Bessere Antwort:
Du hasst Windows(windoof) und willst eine bessere Suchfunktion im Sysmem?
Kauf dir nen Mac!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2006)

Wenn du mir das Geld dafür gibst. Gerne.

Aber nochmal ohne Spass. Wenn ich jetzt eine auf meinem System abgelegte E-Mail suche die das Wort Auto im geschriebenen Inhalt enthält suche, wie muß ich das nun genau in der Suche schreiben?

Gruß


----------



## FabianF (12. September 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, geh mal in die Windows-Hilfe und gib dort findstr ein.



Findet nichts; zumindest nicht, wenn du unter Windows Hilfe "Start -> Hilfe und Support" verstehst.



			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso ist die windowseigene Suchfunktion in diesem Fall „recht bescheuert“?



Weil die Windows Suchfunktion die Inhalte von "unbekannten" Dateitypen wie .php, .tmpl etc. nicht durchsucht.

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem solchen Programm, dass ALLE Dateien durchsucht.


----------

